

Ask HN: How to get a job in US? - chromer

I am a python-django developer in India looking to move to US. I have sent my resume to a few people now and they like what they see but when it comes to relocation(work permit) they say sorry. I was wondering is there any company in NY, LA or SF willing to offer relocation.
======
subrat_rout
It will be hard to land a job in US. For Indian national, there are mostly two
ways you can do. One is by H1b which is the common route but the company needs
to sponsor you for that. If a US company can n't find any talent in US and you
apply and convince them that you will bring tremendous value then they will
sponsor you. The other route is to work for a MNC in India and get an
intracompany transfer(L1).

------
eli_gottlieb
The first step is to have a job in the US.

------
rprasad
There are plenty. They do not advertise open positions because that always
results in a flood of applications that overwhelms their ability to scrutinize
the applicants.

Find someone in the U.S. who is in the django market, and get to know them.
(Google Plus, etc.) They can get you in touch with the right company (i.e.,
willing to help relocate, including visa issues) at the right time. You will
probably have to do some contract work for U.S. companies first, however, so
they can scope out whether its first going through the expense and hassle of
relocating you.

~~~
chromer
nice tip will try some networking on google plus but its creepy.

~~~
wyan
Why is networking creepy?

